# Brauche Hilfe!!Suche ferienhaus in Südengland/Cornwall.Wer kann Helfen??



## Trollvater (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardis!!:m :m 
Ich brauche Eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!1
Eigentlich bin ich ja Norgefan durch und durch.Aber meine Frau würde gerne mal nach Südengland / Cornwall fahren und Urlaub machen.Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee nach Scandinavien ohne Ende.Dort in Südengland kann man sicher auch gut Meeresfischen oder so,und es wäre mal etwas anderes.
Wer hat gute Kontaktadressen? Oder ein preiswertes Haus zu
vermieten? Oder war vor Ort und hat gute Adresse? Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe !!#h #h 

:s :s Gruß Trollvater:a :a


----------



## AngelChris (26. Dezember 2003)

versuch doch mal dort unten campingplätze anzuschreiben
die haben oft sogenannte monile homes
das sind große standcaravane die man mit 4 personen eingetlich ohne probleme belegen kann


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2003)

HalloTrollvater#h ,
ich habe einen Bekannten, der einige(?) Semester in England studiert hat. Auf jeden Fall hat der einen großen Bekannten/Freundeskreis in UK. Der fährt jedes Jahr zwei- dreimal auf die Insel. Da ich auch schon mal die Absicht hatte in Großbritannien Urlaub zu machen, habe ich mich natürlich bei ihm kundig gemacht. Also, mein Bekannter sagt, Ferienhäuser sowie in Dänemark problemlos über einen Veranstalter, wie DANSOMMER, Sol og Strand usw. zu mieten - geht in England nicht so. Die meißten privaten Vermieter möchten nicht so vermieten. D.h.: Sie möchten die Leutchen entweder selbst kennen, oder die potentiellen Mieter sind ihnen sonst wie bekannt, empfohlen worden. Deswegen ist es wahrscheinlich leichter, wenn man über keine Beziehungen verfügt - und wer hat die schon - das auf dem Campingsektor zu versuchen.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## zg (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

also vor Ort gibt es in jeder größeren Stadt eine Tourist Information, bei der man sich Unterkünfte vermitteln lassen kann. Habe ich schon 'nen paar Mal gemacht und hat immer gut geklappt, die Leute sind immer sehr hilfsbereit und die Auswahl sollte grade in Südengland groß sein. Ansonsten ist die Website von Visit Britain   sehr informativ. Selber geangelt habe ich in Südengland noch nicht, aber für Kuttertouren scheint diese Seite ganz interessant zu sein.

Gruß
Stefan #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Wenn Du auch zum Angeln willst, dann würde ich nicht ganz so weit in den Westen Fahren. Zerklüftete Landschaft hats eigentlich an der gesamten Südküste, angefangen von den weissen Klippen von Dover.
Aber wenn an der Küste für Angeltouren normal schon gilt: book 3 get 1!, so gilt das ganz im Westen im besonderen masse. Der Wind ist da sehr oft zu stark zum Ausfahren.

Brandungsangeln wird zwar auch sehr oft betrieben, aber gross lohnenswert fand ich es nicht.

Petipets Aussage zu den Ferienhäusern kann ich auch bestätigen. Dafür ist die gesamte Küste mit schönen altmodisch urigen Hotels voll. Leider spricht kaum ein älterer Engländer eine Fremdsprache.

Man braucht in England einen Steckeradapter, die Englischen Dosen sind eckig, haben aber auch 220V.

Am Wochenende sollte man übrigens besser das Auto stehen lassen können, wenn man nicht gern im Stau steht. Der Touristrom zur Küste ist schon echt Pervers. Die Küstenstrasse nur in der Woche nutzbar, und Parkplätze sind umkämpft oder Teuer.

Achtung auch auf der Autobahn. Alle paar Meter steht ein Blitzkasten. Und nicht immer gut sichtbar.


Wir Fahren übrigens immer nach Weymouth in Dorset, gefiel uns am besten, auch wenns ein ziemliches Tourikaff ist. Und mein Kollege hat die halbe Südküste ausgetestet von Dover (haupsächlich Dorsch) bis nach Mevagissey (selten gutes Wetter, und meist auf Fische, z.B. Haie und Conger, die nicht zum Essen gedacht sind.  Und bei insbes. Haien, abgesehen von Katzenhaien, sind die Briten ziemlich angefressen, wenn man einen Totschlagen will)
Weymouth ist inzwischen der Nr1 Angelhafen an der gesamten Südküste. Empfehlenswerte Boote sind Tiger Lily, Channel Chieftain, Ofshore Rebel, Top Cat und Lone Shark / One for his Knob (Lang vorher buchen!!!). Und im Warwick-Hotel ist man auch als Angler gut aufgehoben. Man kann die Kühltruhe mitbenutzen und der Landlord angelt und jagd selbst, und danach siehts auch aus. Eine Hundeallergie darf man jedenfalls nicht haben. In die Stadt sind es 2 minuten und zum Sandstrand nur über die Strasse. Dito zum Hafen, nur andere Seite. Etwa 600m zu den Bootsanlegern. Teilweise kann man sich auch am Hotel abholen lassen. Wenn keine Etepetetegäste da sind, kann man sogar den Angelkrempel im Speisesaal Stehenlassen und ein 5:30 Uhr Frühstück muss man nur anmelden.

Soweit unsere Erfahrungen mit England Süd.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Trollvater,

wenn Du nach Dorset willst kann ich Dir ein tolles Cottage empfehlen. Die Schwester der Landlords wohnt gleich bei mir um die Ecke und ich war auch schon dort. Ist ganz in der Nähe von Weymouth, das Dorf heisst East Chaldon, liegt direkt an der Steilküste und ein Sandstrand ist nicht allzu weit weg.
Du kannst ja mal hier schauen:

http://www.cottage-holidays-dorset.co.uk/ 

Ist ein nettes Cottage mit Reetdach und 5 Betten.
Ansonsten kannst Du Cottages in England miten bei Karin Peischl, die vermittelt Ferienhäuser in ganz England und Schottland und Du findest die Vermittlung hier:

Karin Peischl Cottagevermittlung

Allerdings habe ich hier noch nichts gebucht und kenne keines der Häuser.

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spaß beim schauen und bei Fragen kannst Du Dich gerne mal melden...

Grüße, 

Uwe_H


----------

